# Chop suey



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Chew Mein


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hong Kong Fooey :? :?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Inspector gadget


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Jellied eels - yummy 
http://www.junch.com/jellied-eels/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ooodles of noodles


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spellchecker! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the word association game is in Jokes & trivia! :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> the word association game is in Jokes & trivia! :roll:


The OP is obviously confused Mike.

His avatar is bad enough, and they have strange habits where he comes from! Anyone who drinks fermented mare's milk has to be a bit suspect!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > the word association game is in Jokes & trivia! :roll:
> ...


Yeah,

Why would anyone ferment a mare to get it's milk?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like Turtles.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I like a good walrus, especially on a cold night. :drunken:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I like to read the paper on a Sunday morning whilst doing my business in the little room. :crazy:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> I like Turtles.


Fermented?


----------

